# ***FREE SHIPPING on Black Friday Orders @ GermanAutoParts.com***



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*FREE SHIPPING ON BLACK FRIDAY*

As a Black Friday promotion, we will be offering *FREE SHIPPING* on all orders that use the promo code listed below. In addition, any orders over $300 will receive a free t-shirt!

To take advantage of this special offer place an order on our website Nov 23, 2012 and write *PUMPKIN PIE* in the special instructions section. The shipping cost will display in the cart but will be removed before processing your order. 

If your order exceeds $300, you are eligible for a FREE T-SHIRT so please remember to include your shirt size! If you have a shirt preference let us know and we will do our best to give you the one you want. Feel free to also place your order over the phone by calling toll free 1-877-443-7626

****Please note: Promotion only valid on November 23, 2012 from 12:00am-11:59pm EST. Promotion is only valid for orders placed and shipped within the continental United States. Bumpers, fenders, grills, and radiator supports are excluded from this promotion.****


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)




----------

